# Ruby?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I acquired two female "Ruby" a while back cause my first females jumped, but there was always something I was wondering about. These (now one) female "Ruby" don't really have the same patterning as my first females, and patterning I have see on ruby females on the web. She has more of a vertical barring pattern then my first females, and the spot at the base of the tail is not there.

I was not able to get a picture, so I took a video instead.






I am going to get somemore rubies soon, so I'll take a look at them, and if they have the same patterning as my first females I am going to leave this female in this tank, and move the male in with the new rubies.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

she may be ok here is a good look at female rubys, notice the 2nd female on the bottom with slight vertical barring.
http://www.african-cichlid.com/RubyGreen.htm


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'll just keep a eye on her then. One nice thing about mouthbrooders is I can see what female is holding, and if I get any out of her, I will seperate them from the rest just in case.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*Paleo fish*
Thats a Ruby female, my ruby females look just like her. Kinda a silver gray solid color, not much pattern. They should have more of a horizontal baring toward the tail if any markings at all. I cant get mine to spawn tho, I'm down to two pairs, and I had to take one male out and put him in another tank before he got killed. My males seem to be more interested in being jerks then flirtatious. :/


----------

